# What's a reasonable cost for steel ammo?



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi mates,
The places in my area (not much) sell the Daisy packs of 3/8 ammo' for 5 dollars or so, I believe the qty count is 75. Is this reasonable? If not, where do you go to get cheap ammo? Lately I been shooting clay ammo, and it works great for at the house shooting, but would also like some steel balls for hunting and the sorts. What would be a good option?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jacoza said:


> Hi mates,
> The places in my area (not much) sell the Daisy packs of 3/8 ammo' for 5 dollars or so, I believe the qty count is 75. Is this reasonable? If not, where do you go to get cheap ammo? Lately I been shooting clay ammo, and it works great for at the house shooting, but would also like some steel balls for hunting and the sorts. What would be a good option?


That's about what they are here in Canada, and it's frankly too much. To get a decent price for steel (I'm guessing you're in the uk?) I would contact 'Balls of Sussex' on Facebook, he's got amazing pricing and he always throws extras in. Hope that helps, happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

Jacoza said:


> Hi mates,
> The places in my area (not much) sell the Daisy packs of 3/8 ammo' for 5 dollars or so, I believe the qty count is 75. Is this reasonable? If not, where do you go to get cheap ammo? Lately I been shooting clay ammo, and it works great for at the house shooting, but would also like some steel balls for hunting and the sorts. What would be a good option?


I only know a UK one:

https://www.ballandrollerstore.com/catapult-ammo/

They offer modest quantities at good prices too, whereas some suppliers push you towards buying 10,000 balls. Their website is clear and simple to use.

I like clay ammo too, and making it.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Ball Baron on eBay and BCprecise on Amazon... about $25 shipped for a 1,000 3/8".


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

US$ 5 for 75 steel BB's in 3/8 inch (roughly 8 mm) seems quite expensive, depending on what material they're made of i.e. stainless steel is pricey.

You may want to have a look at Aliexpress, assuming that they provide free shipping to the US:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100-pcs-Lot-6mm-7mm-8mm-Steel-Balls-Slingshot-Hunting-High-carbon-Steel-Slingshot-Balls-Catapult/32948766530.html?spm=2114.search0204.3.259.70136a3axDqVRt&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_7_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10134,searchweb201603_16,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=8127a79e-97f9-4589-892d-48395ddf6c9d-42&algo_pvid=8127a79e-97f9-4589-892d-48395ddf6c9d

Chinese-made steel ammo that came along with a couple of slingshots I ordered is OK, no problems there.

For comparison sake, the German seller "Kugel Winnie" sells 8 mm ammo at EUR 2 for 100 BB's. That's good value for money, and what I've purchased from them is of a very good standard.

https://www.kugel-winnie.de/epages/62136757.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62136757/Products/010203014/SubProducts/010203014-0005


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jacoza said:


> Hi mates,
> The places in my area (not much) sell the Daisy packs of 3/8 ammo' for 5 dollars or so, I believe the qty count is 75. Is this reasonable? If not, where do you go to get cheap ammo? Lately I been shooting clay ammo, and it works great for at the house shooting, but would also like some steel balls for hunting and the sorts. What would be a good option?


Or, you can simply go to my website and order it for a lot less as well... all steel ammo is $2.95 per pound... so about 125 balls of 3/8" are $2.95... 200 balls of 5/16 are $2.95 as well...

We also have lead, clay and 8mm airsoft too

http://www.pocketpredator.com/three.html


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Bill Hays price is very good! If you want to buy large quantities, check with Royal steel ball products and be shure to say they are for ammo. Welcome to Royal Steel Ball Products, Inc.'s web based home


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Bill Hays said:


> Jacoza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mates,
> ...


Thanks Bill - how much to ship in the US?


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Hey mates, thanks for all of the input and I will definitely check out some of those sources. Excited to get a stash set up.


----------



## Jacoza (Feb 28, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> Jacoza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mates,
> ...


As always, I really appreciate the advice, will definitely take a look! I never heard of 8mm airsoft before, sounds interesting and fun.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> Jacoza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mates,
> ...


Hey Bill do you ship lead to Canada? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------

